# Need Help Identifying Species



## AydinZed (May 22, 2013)

Does anyone know what species this fish is? I have no idea what to feed it, i've tried live worms, insects, and flakes. I have yet to see it eating, if anyone can help me i would really appreciate it


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

I believe that's a crocodile fish. They are pikes. They eat other, smaller fish. Where did you get it?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Since you didn't know the species I'm wondering if you're aware of it's specific water needs.

Do you know what a blackwater tank is? Or a swamptank?

Regarding it's diet, do you know if the fish has been acclimated to processed foods, like frozen bloodworms? If not, that may take some time. You could try offering him some live feeder shrimp. Just seed his tank with them...sometimes the movement of live prey will trigger the instinct to eat. 

I'm super interested to learn where you got that fish.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

+1^

Luciocephalus pulcher

some info Luciocephalus pulcher (Giant Pikehead) — Seriously Fish


----------



## AydinZed (May 22, 2013)

i got it at a freshwater fish store i just found out about when i bought it they called it an indian pipe fish, my friends says it might be an hujeta gar


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

It's definitely not a pipefish and I don't believe it's a hujeta either. I'm almost positive it's a crocodile fish which is a member of the pike family, AKA "luciocephalus pulcher".

The possibility that a pet store would sell such a highly specialized fish to a novice aquarist without offering appropriate education and support, is disturbing. 

I do hope you'll take the time to learn how to properly care for the fish.


----------

